# Tosa and my wife , my angels:)



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Tosa is now 28.7 inches tall and loves to play in the park springlers! 
Here are my two angels


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Those are some lovely companions you have!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's one big dog.Tosa is sure having fun in the sprinklers.I'm jealous it's so green.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, very cute pictures!!! Looks like Tosa is having a blast!!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

haha adorable pics!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Cute pics.! I love when they are in the long leg "teenage" phase. LOL....Duncan is in the awkward phase too! Tosa is a very handsome boy! Thanks for sharing those pictures.....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

See, I think the reason I like these BRT's is because they seem to be puppies forEVER!! Adorable! Er, manly and handsome, I mean. :tongue:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome pictures, I've never seen a BRT in action and i have to say it is really cute!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

your wife is lucky! I can't remember the last time hubby called me an angel. However, I'm sure he THINKS it constantly.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful, both of them! Thanks for sharing :smile:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Herzo said:


> That's one big dog.Tosa is sure having fun in the sprinklers.I'm jealous it's so green.


Everyone in this forum is well come to Portugal, we have great weather now!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> See, I think the reason I like these BRT's is because they seem to be puppies forEVER!! Adorable! Er, manly and handsome, I mean. :tongue:


I believe they are puppies until 24 months old. After that time, they still have puppie attitudes with the owner, but get more seriouse with stangers. Yes, very manly


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks to all for the nice comments


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Man, he is getting HUGE. He is so cute though, love the pictures. 
Um, do you have an older brother?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like everyone had a great day at the park!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

:biggrin:
Mollywoppy, I wouldn´t recommend by brother even to my enemy. We don´t get along:biggrin1:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Today we checked Tosa´s weight at the vet. He is now 88 pounds at 8 months and half. I think it will similar to his grandfather, 151.8 pounds and 31.1 inches.

Here is Tosa now


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! Beautiful !!!!


----------

